# You're welcome



## Jon in FL

To simply say, you're welcome after a thank you.

It's _Nu ai pentru ce_?


----------



## mikey21

"Nu ai pentru ce" (lit. you don't have what (to thank me) for) or the more frequently used contracted form "n-ai pentru ce" are what you are looking for. As an alternative, you may say "cu plăcere" (lit. with pleasure).

Both "n-ai pentru ce" and "cu plăcere" mean "you're welcome".


----------



## Jon in FL

Multumesc!


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

sau pentru nimic.


----------



## cacha&!

am auzit şi "pentu puţin"


----------



## mikey21

cacha&! said:


> am auzit şi "pentu puţin"


"Pent*r*u puţin" being a bit more frequently used than "pentru nimic" (a deviation of "Nu face nimic").


----------

